# Bersa 9UC Range Report



## mustang652 (May 2, 2010)

Other than posting pictures of my "family" of Bersas and my Colt 1911A1, I'm new to this forum, but not Bersas. Finally, after quite some time I got to go to the range last week to do some practice with one of my two BT380s and the BT9UC. Even though I've had the 9UC for quite a while, I've only fired 115gr rounds through it for the break in. Finally decided it was time to fire some of the rounds that I have for my self defense magazines. I keep two for carry. I alternate rounds in these mags starting with a Federal Premium 147gr (+P) JHP for stopping power followed by a 124gr American Eagle FMJ for penetration. As I carry chambered and safety off, I have a 147gr in the tube, so the first two fired are the 147's. As I do with the 380's, I rotate the SD mags, firing the oldest of the two every time I fire. I was impressed with the way the 9UC handled with the 147s and I had zero problems with the gun. Loved the feel I got while firing the 147s. A little more kick and enough sound difference to notice. Pretty well did the same with the BT380. Again I alternate JHPs with FMJs. I'm slowly using up the Speer Gold Dot so that I can switch over to the better testing and performing Corbon DPX rounds.


----------



## BurgerBoy (Apr 24, 2012)

I carry the BT9UC. It's an excellent gun.


----------

